# Source for Threaded Inserts and Bolts



## johnglca (Mar 10, 2008)

I've always wanted to install threaded inserts in my '96 strat, but could not find a matching set, until today. I did find the inserts at Lee Valley, but wanted to get something without the mail order cost. I found 10-24 steel inserts at Home Hardware ($.59), and the bolts at Canadian Tire, SS, oval, phillips, 10-24x 1.5" ($.35). Pretty cheap upgrade. I will use my drill press to drill the pilot hole and to insert the, uh, inserts. I assume I will need a fostner bit in the drill press. What about adding a bit of expoxy when I screw in the inserts?


----------

